# touch up by code?



## mudhen (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a customer that is going into his basement at night, with a 500 watt bulb and circling every little spec, the walls have been primed.I have heard that code states what you see 1 meter away in natural light,is there anything in writing that states this as being fact? the guy is driving me nuts


----------



## aschnit (Jul 8, 2009)

the code is.... its a secret in some parts.... the code is the customer's always right. And if you want to get paid, you better believe it.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

to what level of a finish did you agree upon? Level 3 or 4? At this point, get a roller and start painting the walls with mud, and whipping them out, doing a level 5. Because your going to touch up the entire walls, and then have to sand the patches, looking for them. It will be a 2 more step process.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've heard of that too and the exact wording might be in the definitions for a Level 4 finish(don't know offhand). More importantly, if you want to stay in business the customer is always right - to a point! If you can find the definition point it out to him so he understands where the bar is set and then allow him one round of touch-ups after he's primed - any more than that he's either wasting your time or trying to weasel out of having to pay.

For homeowners doing their own painting I include it in my price - they're responsible for identifying the "defects" and I fix 'em(1 round) and show them how to do their own properly in the future.

Pro painters know the drill and do their own touch ups but I always pop in after priming and make sure it's up to spec. It's good to get that honest feedback too.
Good luck,
D'S


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no code it's called recommended level of finish by gypsum association


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Not a code, but a level 4 is to be inspected at arms length, 3', no critical light. Level 5, a skim coat, at 18" with light. In your case, allow the HO one bite of the apple with the primer on. He should spackle anything else afterward.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Halogen light requires level 5 it's as simple as that. I just hired a rep from lafarge who got downsized out of his job and he said that the usg book is the book that all manufacturers use and that is the book that the trade should follow. The customer is wrong plain and simple to use halogens skim is required.


----------

